# Private reef building



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

So as far as I know you can't dump your own concrete into the ocean to build a reef... legally at least. Is there a way to get a permit or get licensed to build reefs or do you have to hire a company to do it for you?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure about the Ocean but you can get permits for the Gulf b


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get a permit and do it yourself. It will need to get inspected after you build it and once you put it overboard in the permitted area, you will have to provide them with the coordinates.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Are you limited as to which areas you can drop coops/pyramids?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FTLA said:


> Are you limited as to which areas you can drop coops/pyramids?


Yes.


----------



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Where can I get the permit and do you know about the cost for one?


----------



## Saltyakker_22 (Jul 28, 2017)

chaps said:


> You can get a permit and do it yourself. It will need to get inspected after you build it and once you put it overboard in the permitted area, you will have to provide them with the coordinates.


Where can I get the permit and do you know about the cost for one?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Saltyakker_22 said:


> Where can I get the permit and do you know about the cost for one?


You can call Bradley Bane at the county (850) 595-4572

I thinks it's $25 for permit


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

https://myescambia.com/our-services...cial-reefs/building-personal-artificial-reefs


----------

